
You are now remotely controlled - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/24/opinion/sunday/surveillance-capitalism.html
======
Swtrz
I dont understand how the pop-privacy zealots keep getting air time - what is
this person talking about that hasnt been said social media and the modern
internet?

